# [Unofficial] Phil-Mont Open Fall 2014



## Methuselah96 (Nov 11, 2014)

There will be an unofficial competition held on Saturday, November 29, 2014 at Phil-Mont Christian Academy (35 Hillcrest Avenue, Erdenheim, PA 19038). There will be a $5 flat fee to compete in any event. Lunch may or may not be provided depending on how many people register.

Events will include but will not be limited to:
2x2-5x5
3x3 one-handed
Pyraminx

The plan for this competition is to run everything through computers (the stackmats will be connected to individual computers at each judging station and will upload from there to the results server). This is a big step towards the way competitions will be run in the future, so come be a part of it. Some sort of registration will be available soon and if you are coming and would like specific events that are not mentioned above please reply below. A schedule will be posted the Tuesday before the competition.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 11, 2014)

How is this exactly going to work? Are you going to have competitors stay at one table with their names entered into the system? Or random placement?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 11, 2014)

It will be random placement.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Good luck with the competetion


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool! I'm excited to see how a system like this would work. Is thus built off Jeremy's creation at all, or something different?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 11, 2014)

This is something different. It is with computers and not phones.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 11, 2014)

Tempted to go and see what you're talking about with the new timing system.

If only it wasn't during the school year.


----------

